# org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient



## millinär (3. Feb 2007)

```
for(int i=0;i<14;i++)
                s.sendpm("msadra","asdf","sadf");
```
 



das hier funktioniert:

```
long l;

    public void sendpm(String recipient, String subject, String message) throws IOException{
  l++;

pmpm.setParameter("recipient",recipient);
pmpm.setParameter("subject",subject);
pmpm.setParameter("message",message+" "+l);
System.out.println("executing "+l);
htc.executeMethod(pmpm);


 }
```

aber wenn ich das hier mache


```
long l;
    public void sendpm(String recipient, String subject, String message) throws IOException{
  Random r=new Random();
l=r.nextLong();
pmpm.setParameter("recipient",recipient);
pmpm.setParameter("subject",subject);
pmpm.setParameter("message",message+" "+l);
System.out.println("executing "+l);
htc.executeMethod(pmpm);


 }
```

dann hängt es dich nache ein paar wiederholungen beim htc.execute auf.[/code]


----------



## DocRandom (3. Feb 2007)

..mit welchem Fehlercode, bzw, was für ne Fehlermeldung kommt denn?

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## SlaterB (3. Feb 2007)

na das ist ja ein Spass,
versuche auch mal andere Varianten, vielleicht bringen deren Ergebnisse mehr Infos..


```
long l;
public void sendpm(String recipient, String subject, String message) throws IOException{
    Random r=new Random();
    l++;
    pmpm.setParameter("recipient",recipient);
    pmpm.setParameter("subject",subject);
    pmpm.setParameter("message",message+" "+l);
    System.out.println("executing "+l);
    htc.executeMethod(pmpm);
}
```


```
long l;
public void sendpm(String recipient, String subject, String message) throws IOException{
    if (false) {
        Random r=new Random();
    }
    l++;
    pmpm.setParameter("recipient",recipient);
    pmpm.setParameter("subject",subject);
    pmpm.setParameter("message",message+" "+l);
    System.out.println("executing "+l);
    htc.executeMethod(pmpm);
}
```
usw.


edit:
ach von millinär,
na dann ist das ganze ja gar nicht so witzig..


----------



## millinär (3. Feb 2007)

DocRandom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..mit welchem Fehlercode, bzw, was für ne Fehlermeldung kommt denn?
> 
> mfg
> DocRandom



gar keiner das Programm bleibt bei

htc.execute() stehen.

eigentlich ist das ja oper source und ich könnte mal schauen wo genau es stehen bleibt.

was anderes bleibt wohl nicht über.


----------

